# HAIRSTYLES FOR TRANSITIONERS (For reference) !!!



## MummysGirl (Oct 30, 2009)

I know quite a few of us are transitioning and some are thinking of transitioning.

As a transitioner, I know we can get STRESSED when we are stumped for hairstyles. Sometimes we see some styles that we love, we try to them and we end up with  ..... !

I have seen some threads where we're asked to share styles but I think we need more...

So Ladies, please share your styles... with pictures of the results (and the process), *technique* (how-to), products used, etc. 

*PLEASE NOTE:* There's more than one way to achieve a style... so there's nothing wrong with multiple replies for the same style 

What do you think?


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 30, 2009)

*BRAIDOUT*

Cowash (or wash/DC as normal), apply leave in (I use Giovanni Direct leave-in) and detangle hair, put hair up in a ponytail for 30 minutes and let down to airdy to about 70-80%.
I usually do 5 cornrows... on each section I apply lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol before cornrowing. I usually put my ends in 1-2 rollers or a flexirod. 





I usually airdry overnight... When taking them out, I continuously dip my finger in my shea mix (unrefined shea butter, castor oil, coconut oil and aloe vera gel) - this is a way of preventing frizz and also moisturising.

Result is:


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 30, 2009)

*TWISTOUT*

Cowash (or wash/DC as normal), apply leave in (I use Giovanni Direct leave-in) and detangle hair, put hair up in a ponytail for 30 minutes and let down to airdy to about 70-80%.
I usually do 5 flat twists (I learned how to flat twist using this tutorial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYKugFF04jI)... on each section I apply lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol before twisting. I usually put my ends in a flexirod or bantu knots.





I usually airdry overnight... When taking them out, I continuously dip my finger in my shea mix (unrefined shea butter, castor oil, coconut oil and aloe vera gel) - this is a way of preventing frizz and also moisturising.

Result is:


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Oct 30, 2009)

this is a great idea mummysgirl, can't wait for lots of style inspiration!


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 30, 2009)

Sapphire_chic said:


> this is a great idea mummysgirl, *can't wait for lots of style inspiration!*


Same here


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 30, 2009)

Very cute Mummysgirl!!

Perm rod set.







instructions:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Eqm2TqB-PA


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Oct 30, 2009)

This is an excellent idea! I'm not transitioning, but trying to stretch 16 weeks. Can't wait for more responses.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 30, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> *BRAIDOUT*
> 
> Cowash (or wash/DC as normal), apply leave in (I use Giovanni Direct leave-in) and detangle hair, put hair up in a ponytail for 30 minutes and let down to airdy to about 70-80%.
> I usually do 5 cornrows... on each section I apply lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol before cornrowing. I usually put my ends in 1-2 rollers or a flexirod.
> ...


 

How long does it take for you to air dry? My hair takes all day!


----------



## Anew (Oct 30, 2009)

Good idea, can't see any pics posted so far but from looking at siggies I'm sure they look nice


----------



## shtow (Oct 30, 2009)

(Sigh) I wish I could do straightbacks on my own hair but sadly I can only do singles. 

Beautiful pics ladies.


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 30, 2009)

It takes about an hour for my hair to be dry enough for my cornrows/flat twists. It dries completely overnight...



ltown said:


> How long does it take for you to air dry? My hair takes all day!


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Grand Prix (Oct 30, 2009)

What a great idea, Mummysgirl!

I'll be sure to share once I've taken some pics.


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 31, 2009)

*BRAIDS (no extensions)*

I cowash and/or DC as normal, apply leave in and AIRDRY. This style will be difficult if you have blowdried or straightened (rollerset, ceraminc iron) hair. Your ends will unravel!!! I cowash my braids 3 times a week and DC at least once a week. I redo the edges after 7-10 days...


----------



## Ltown (Oct 31, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> *BRAIDS (no extensions)*
> 
> I cowash and/or DC as normal, apply leave in and AIRDRY. This style will be difficult if you have blowdried or straightened (rollerset, ceraminc iron) hair. Your ends will unravel!!! I cowash my braids 3 times a week and DC at least once a week. I redo the edges after 7-10 days...


 
MummysGirl, how long it take you to braid your hair and do you frizz at all?


----------



## Grand Prix (Oct 31, 2009)

MummysGirl, those braids look really neat!
But how do you keep your relaxed ends from unraveling? Just by airdrying?


----------



## n_vizion (Oct 31, 2009)

Love the twistout results.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Oct 31, 2009)

When u air dry overnight do u cover your head? If so with what?


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 31, 2009)

ltown said:


> MummysGirl, how long it take you to braid your hair and do you frizz at all?


2-3 hours. Oh yes  it frizzes  Not too much though... I had them in for 3 weeks this last time, they had gotten too frizzy by the end of the 3rd week.



Grand Prix said:


> MummysGirl, those braids look really neat!
> But how do you keep your relaxed ends from unraveling? Just by airdrying?


Thank you 
I think the airdrying is what makes my braids stay in... also my ends haven't been trimmed blunt in a long time (that might also be why)



Nubenap22 said:


> When u air dry overnight do u cover your head? If so with what?


I cover my hair with my satin scarf.


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 31, 2009)

*Braidout Styles*

When you take out your braids or flat twists and your results just don't work... don't worry, you can still make your hair look good!

This was my 2nd/3rd ever braidout attempt. I was so upset cos it didn't turn out right... I had 5-10 minutes to style my hair so I moisturised and put it up in a ponytail.. then I used a scarf as an accessory:




This was actually a nice braidout but then my scalp got sweaty and I think my hair got a little wet (yes it was a fun day ). I twisted my hair and pinned it up:


----------



## plastic (Oct 31, 2009)

is it ok if I post pics if my stretching styles ? I used to stretch for over 5 months at a time ...


----------



## andromeda (Oct 31, 2009)

Bantu knotted twist out
End result:




Wash hair and DC with AOHSR.  
Rinse and apply Giovanni Direct Leave In to wet hair.  
Spritz with Patene Relaxed & Natural Setting Spray
On damp hair, twist hair while winding tightly into bantu knot
Seal ends with shea butter and ensure they are tucked under neatly, so that they will curl properly



Please ignore the architectural feat that is my nape bridge 
Let dry overnight
Carefully unravel knot/twist and separate curls as desired to reveal bouncy spiral curls
Another shot of the style

ETA: Other ways to wear this style:
Messy Updo - got this style from Blessed and Highly Textured, here's the YT video tutorial




Refined Updo - same style with ends tucked under using hair pins.  Front portion of hair is pinned back and under


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes ofcourse!!! 
Please do 


plastic said:


> is it ok if I post pics if my stretching styles ? I used to stretch for over 5 months at a time ...


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 31, 2009)

Oooh, love your results and hair!
Thank you!!! I really want to try a bantu knot out soon!



rosa praeclara said:


> Bantu knotted twist out
> End result:
> 
> Wash hair and DC with AOHSR.
> ...


----------



## nikki2229 (Oct 31, 2009)

MummysGirl, How often do you do your twist/braid outs?
How do you moisturize your hair and maintain your hair in between styling?


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 31, 2009)

Since I reached 6/7 months post, I have my hair loose for 2 weeks at a times (other 2 weeks - braids (no extensions). I usually do my braid/twistouts during this time... 
On day one, as I'm taking out the braids, I dip my fingers in shea mix so that as I'm running them through my hair, I'm moisturising...
Every night, I lightly spritz with my moisturising mix (con, evoo, glycerin and water) and lightly seal with shea mix, before rebraiding. I always rebraid at night... if not I wake up to ... I tried going to bed without rebraiding once and never again.



nikki2229 said:


> MummysGirl, How often do you do your twist/braid outs?
> How do you moisturize your hair and maintain your hair in between styling?


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm a subscriber to CurlyChronicles' channel and saw these today...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAU5E_aZ9XI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/user/curlychronicles#p/a/u/0/L3jmafZ5_ho


----------



## plastic (Oct 31, 2009)

one month post i believe - easy style








 flexirod sets work ! especially to hide ng . Sorry this one didnt come out too nice because I pulled them out while my hair was damp






 braid out 







 cornrows at front , plaits at back ( own hair )






 plaits undone






 simple ponytail







When i stretch , i do not try and deal with my ng . I let it do what it wants. I do not brush it or comb it . Except for detangling which is once or twice every two months no matter what style I have it in. I prefer low maintenance styles where I can just spray and moisturise my ng . The end  *p.s - sorry i tried to make them smaller ...


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you!!!
I'd love to do these 


plastic said:


> one month post i believe - easy style
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SherylsTresses (Oct 31, 2009)

I just love this one by Longhairdontcare2011 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_2ZuhKsqKg


----------



## plastic (Oct 31, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Thank you!!!
> I'd love to do these



Seeing as you can cornrow I think it would be a very easy style for you to do. We seem to have a similar regimen and it looks like you dont fuss with your newgrowth either. But i leave in my plaits for a month or 6 weeks at a time and wash with them in . The only reason I took them out before was to henna . I love your texture by the way . I think mine is similar to yours


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 1, 2009)

You're right, I only deal with my new growth when I'm detangling after applying a wash. I left my last plaits in my hair for 3 weeks and I loved giving my hair a break from manipulation. I think I'll stick to at least 3 weeks in them from now on. 
Thank you 
Really? We have similar textures? I'm going back to your fotki to see 


plastic said:


> Seeing as you can cornrow I think it would be a very easy style for you to do. We seem to have a similar regimen and it looks like you dont fuss with your newgrowth either. But i leave in my plaits for a month or 6 weeks at a time and wash with them in . The only reason I took them out before was to henna . I love your texture by the way . I think mine is similar to yours


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 1, 2009)

I just tried this today and I love it!

*BRAIDOUT PUFF*

Braidout achieved as usual (see page 1 of this thread). I have seen naturals rock puffs and I  them, I can't wait to rock them as a natural... but why do I have to wait till I'm natural to rock a puff?

So today I followed the same step that naturals have shared... I sprayed my edges with my moisturising spritz, then I cut the leg off one of my tights, wrapped it round my head, tied it and slid it up/in till I got to desired position. I tied it again to secure. Applied a teeny weeny bit of gel on my edges and used my boar bristle brush to smooth my edges.









I love the results so I have decided this will be one of my main styles when going out.



I'm sure this hairstyle can also be achieved from a twistout or bantu knot out...


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 1, 2009)

Ladies... I know a lot of you have styles to share.

Pretty please


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 1, 2009)

My curly ponytail. Made from a loose bantu knot out.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFngzUJA3_8


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 1, 2009)

I did a flat twist-out on dry hair, just added a con/olive oil/coconut oil/glycerin mix to each section and then flat twisted and tied down my hair (I bantu-knotted the ends). then unraveled in the a.m.


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Nov 1, 2009)

Great thread MummysGirl!!


----------



## Ltown (Nov 1, 2009)

StephElise said:


> My curly ponytail. Made from a loose bantu knot out.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFngzUJA3_8


 
Cute style, like the video!


----------



## weaveadiva (Nov 1, 2009)

StephElise said:


> My curly ponytail. Made from a loose bantu knot out.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFngzUJA3_8



i thought you were vivica fox at first glance 

(that's not an insult, by the way )


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 1, 2009)

ltown said:


> Cute style, like the video!


Thanks.



weaveadiva said:


> i thought you were vivica fox at first glance
> 
> (that's not an insult, by the way )


LOL no insult taken.. I've heard this many many times so it's np!


----------



## poookie (Nov 1, 2009)

i love this thread!!!


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 1, 2009)

I love it! Yet another reason for me to try out a bantu knot out 

I know I've said it before but I'll say it again - You are SO pretty! I just subscribed to your channel.
I did my braidout puff the same way! I'm surprised I didn't know about your youtube channel.

Hmmm... maybe I should try to make videos too... I'm so lazy 



StephElise said:


> My curly ponytail. Made from a loose bantu knot out.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFngzUJA3_8


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 2, 2009)

I love your hair colour 
Don't you just love twistouts?



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I did a flat twist-out on dry hair, just added a con/olive oil/coconut oil/glycerin mix to each section and then flat twisted and tied down my hair (I bantu-knotted the ends). then unraveled in the a.m.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 2, 2009)

Bumping for more pictures/ideas. Long term stretcher/possible long term transitioner here. 


I'm almost four months post last texlaxer and my NG is wild. I wear a lot of bantu knots/bantu knot outs. They're quick, convenient, and results are satisfactory. The two textures will NOT let me twist, and braiding would take hours. Rollersetting...please. I'm stuck.


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 2, 2009)

*ROLLERSETTING
*

WARNING: Loads of pictures!!!!
** Oooh, just found this tutorial.. this is very similar to how I put in the rollers, technique and all: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeygBFOjF-Y&feature=related**

My rollersetting album: http://public.fotki.com/mummysgirl/hair/rollerset/page2.html

I cowash/wash/DC as normal and, in my case, I ONLY apply Nexxus Humectress as a leave in... 
I make sure I have a spray bottle with water, end papers (to keep my ends soft and moisturised) and a lot of rollers, clips/pins at my disposal.

For the curly rollersets, I part my hair into thre sections, from forehead to nape. I make sure the middle section is roughly a smaller width than my rollers. I pin up the sections on the right and left and start with the middle first. Each section is about a little less than an inch... I make sure I keep my hair WET by spraying with water in the spray bottle. I wrap an endpaper round the roller before rolling... I usually airdry... I get under the dryer if I'm in a hurry, but I usually do my rollersets in time to dry overnight...  For curly rollersets, I take out the rollers and just let my curls fall in the own time... 









Cheat rollerset (Got this idea from Pokahontas and MedMunky 2 years ago), I put my hair in 3 ponytails and use 3 rollers on each ponytail. When it's completely dry, you can saran wrap and get under the dryer. In this case, I was running late for a dinner so I pinned up my hair and when I got back, I let it down.








*ROLLERSET @ 6 MONTHS POST*
Same technique as with pink rollers but I used red rollers, which are slightly bigger than pink:








goodmorningruby said:


> Bumping for more pictures/ideas. Long term stretcher/possible long term transitioner here.
> 
> 
> I'm almost four months post last texlaxer and my NG is wild. I wear a lot of bantu knots/bantu knot outs. They're quick, convenient, and results are satisfactory. The two textures will NOT let me twist, and braiding would take hours. Rollersetting...please. I'm stuck.


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Gotta love twistouts!
*





*and twist-out ponies.....*





*and twistout buns....lol*


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 2, 2009)

Beautiful hair and styles!!!!

I love twistouts 


Barbie83 said:


> *Gotta love twistouts!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 2, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> *ROLLERSETTING*
> 
> 
> WARNING: Loads of pictures!!!!
> ...


 
Your roller sets are Beautiful MG.  I tried one last week and it was a disaster!  I don't think I used enough rollers. My roots were so puffy. When I tried to wrap it and then style after ward, my DH asked me if I was going trick or teating dressed like Tina Turner!!! I was so through with him!!! LOL So I ended up pulling it up/back to try again another day.
So I think I should use smaller sections with more rollers next time. Are you still able to get great roller set results while transitioning? If not, then maybe I shouldn't be trying this again.


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 2, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I love it! Yet another reason for me to try out a bantu knot out
> 
> I know I've said it before but I'll say it again - You are SO pretty! I just subscribed to your channel.
> I did my braidout puff the same way! I'm surprised I didn't know about your youtube channel.
> ...


 
Thanks again....
You have so much knowledge to share about transitioning and hair in general, I would say def make some vids. I bet you have a great accent to go along with it as well. People would love you!!!


----------



## Ltown (Nov 3, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> *ROLLERSETTING*
> 
> 
> WARNING: Loads of pictures!!!!
> ...


 
Nice rollerset, I'm with StephElise can't wait for video to hear that accent.


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you!!! 

Hmmm... just for you grin, I might do a rollerset this weekend. I'll take pictures as I go along to show the small sections. I think the key is keeping hair wet, small sections and the tension. I won't spend forever explaining here... I'll do it and show you... I promise 

LOL @ your DH!!!! 

*The last picture was a rollerset at 6 months post (this year, while transitioning) and I thought it turned out really pretty! My new growth made my hair appear even thicker, my friends loved it!*



StephElise said:


> Your roller sets are Beautiful MG.  I tried one last week and it was a disaster!  I don't think I used enough rollers. My roots were so puffy. When I tried to wrap it and then style after ward, my DH asked me if I was going trick or teating dressed like Tina Turner!!! I was so through with him!!! LOL So I ended up pulling it up/back to try again another day.
> So I think I should use smaller sections with more rollers next time. Are you still able to get great roller set results while transitioning? If not, then maybe I shouldn't be trying this again.


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you so much ladies 
I have a weird accent  It's a mix of a Nigerian accent + 11 years in the UK + many trips to the US (I love how you talk over there so I have picked up the way a few things are pronounced there, lol!).
I'll let you know if I start uploading videos 



StephElise said:


> Thanks again....
> You have so much knowledge to share about transitioning and hair in general, I would say def make some vids. I bet you have a great accent to go along with it as well. People would love you!!!





ltown said:


> Nice rollerset, I'm with StephElise can't wait for video to hear that accent.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 3, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I love your hair colour
> Don't you just love twistouts?


----------



## LynnieB (Nov 3, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> *BRAIDOUT*
> *I usually do 5 cornrows...* on each section I apply lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol before cornrowing. I usually put my ends in 1-2 rollers or a flexirod.



Not a transitioner but I've got a ? so I hope you gals don't mind.  These cornrows are exactly what I need some help with and your picture describes my issue perfectly 

First, great job on those rows AND they go all the way back too!  WOW!   So many people would have to go to a braider (including me and I don't wanna) to have that done.  

Mummysgirl or any ladies that can do this style, is there a special technique you use to do your straight back 'rows at the top of your head.  How do you keep the ends from tangling together?  How do you hold your hands/head when doing them?  

I don't think I'd have the same problems with shorter hair but with longer hair, trying to braid the rows, have the relatively close to the scalp + trying to keep the ends separated is extremely frustrating. I'm only talking about braiding dry/straight hair here, wet hair would be totally out of the question.

Yesterday I did 2 straight back rows on small sections and it was reeeaaallllyyyy haaaaaaaaard, a lot harder than I expected. 

Any tips you (or the other ladies) have would have me extremely appreciative.  

Here's the style:


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you  

This is why I need to get off my lazy backside and start uploading videos on youtube... I feel the only way to explain how I cornrow is via a video.

The main thing is, I make sure all of the loose hair (of the section I'm braiding) is behind/under so it doesn't get in the way. My hair is nowhere as long as yours (ooooh, I sooo wish ) but I can also cornrow with extensions (used to do these for my Mummy)

Mook has a few cornrowing vids here: http://video.fotki.com/Mooks-hair/

I'll work on a video soon... 



LynnieB said:


> Not a transitioner but I've got a ? so I hope you gals don't mind.  These cornrows are exactly what I need some help with and your picture describes my issue perfectly
> 
> First, great job on those rows AND they go all the way back too!  WOW!   So many people would have to go to a braider (including me and I don't wanna) to have that done.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grand Prix (Nov 3, 2009)

Here's my input! 

First I bantu knot my hair in 7 sections. After a (co)wash I wait until my hair is half dry, otherwise I sprits some water with conditioner on it. Remember that your hair won't dry very well in the bantu knots. Also, if I wait too long too wash (3-4 days), my relaxed hair will twirl around itself and this gives me splits.. Probably doesn't apply to every one, but still, please be careful!

More knots will make your hair curlier, less will make it wavier, but for my ponytail this is perfect. More would make make ponytail all bushy while less would keep my roots too puffy. Experiment and find what's best for you! Before I trimmed my hair up to APL it were 5 or 6 bantu knots, so it also depends on hairlenght and probably thickness too.

When I take the bantu knots out I go over each section once or twice with my denman brush to seperate the curl and give my relaxed hair more volume. If I'm making curly a bun I don't do this, then I love those cute tight curlies poking out. Should probably make a pic of that too, they seem to work no matter how horrible a hair day your having.

Anyway, I love my bantu knot out ponytails! I should tell you that my hair is actually quite thin, especially the relaxed ends, and a regular ponytail would look so sad on me.


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 3, 2009)

Your hair.... I love it!!!!!

How many months post are you? Your hair looks so soft!

I have to try a bantu knot out VERY soon, you ladies are making them look too irresistible.

I love your bantu knot out ponytails and your hair doesn't look thin to me!



Grand Prix said:


> Here's my input!
> 
> First I bantu knot my hair in 7 sections. After a (co)wash I wait until my hair is half dry, otherwise I sprits some water with conditioner on it. Remember that your hair won't dry very well in the bantu knots. Also, if I wait too long too wash (3-4 days), my relaxed hair will twirl around itself and this gives me splits.. Probably doesn't apply to every one, but still, please be careful!
> 
> ...


----------



## LynnieB (Nov 3, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Thank you
> 
> This is why I need to get off my lazy backside and start uploading videos on youtube... I feel the only way to explain how I cornrow is via a video.
> 
> ...



Yes!! Yes - Please do, think of it as a community service  and I know I wouldn't be the only one who'd be happy to see it!

The biggest hassle seems to be keeping that hair up and back so I don't have to keep trying to grab it up as I gather it into the row. Ugh.  Had some bobbie pins on the counter and I seriously considered using them to help hold the hair upwards.

Girl, you've got some magic fingers to be able to do extensions too!  Man!  

Will check out Mook and see if I can get a clue but seriously, consider doing a video, please!

Thank-you!!

ETA:  Perhaps your video could show hair going into the bigger rows (like the one you posted in this thread) - I think it would be much easier to see what it is you're doing and how you're doing it.


----------



## Grand Prix (Nov 3, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Your hair.... I love it!!!!!
> 
> How many months post are you? Your hair looks so soft!
> 
> ...


 
Thankyou!
I'm a little over 12 months post. 

And yes, you have to try it, they're so fast and easy! I'm sure it'll look great on your hair.


----------



## ceecy29 (Nov 3, 2009)

I didn't do much. Mostly ponytails or I'd cornrow wear for a few days and then do a braid out.









Did the ponytail with the hump alot...cos it was new growth city under there and my hair wouldn't lay flat lol! Good thing I liked the way it looked on me.


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you 


ceecy29 said:


> I didn't do much. Mostly ponytails or I'd cornrow wear for a few days and then do a braid out.
> 
> Did the ponytail with the hump alot...cos it was new growth city under there and my hair wouldn't lay flat lol! Good thing I liked the way it looked on me.


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 3, 2009)

ceecy29 said:


> I didn't do much. Mostly ponytails or I'd cornrow wear for a few days and then do a braid out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Girl....you gotta love those humps huh!! Those are like my favorite style since my hair goes into one so easy. Who needs a "Hump It or Bump It" or whatever those things are called that they sell for you to have full hair at the top. We got it NAT-U-RAL!!! I love it!


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 4, 2009)

The hump never really works for me (oval shaped head)... until today. I did a braidout puff after I got to work so I didn't have gel or a brush. My hair naturally formed a hump (only in the middle) and it looks like it was intentional. 
I'm loving it 


StephElise said:


> Girl....you gotta love those humps huh!! Those are like my favorite style since my hair goes into one so easy. Who needs a "Hump It or Bump It" or whatever those things are called that they sell for you to have full hair at the top. We got it NAT-U-RAL!!! I love it!


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 4, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> The hump never really works for me (oval shaped head)... until today. I did a braidout puff after I got to work so I didn't have gel or a brush. My hair naturally formed a hump (only in the middle) and it looks like it was intentional.
> I'm loving it


 
YAYYYYYY FOR THE HUMPS!!!!


----------



## determined_to_grow (Nov 5, 2009)

Great styles ladies!!!! I can't wait to try some of them


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 5, 2009)

More styles ladies 


determined_to_grow said:


> Great styles ladies!!!! I can't wait to try some of them


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 6, 2009)

And....


----------



## newbiemom (Nov 6, 2009)

Mummys girl you have really nice styles. They look simple but cute.


----------



## pmichael52172 (Nov 6, 2009)

Since I was about 4 months post, I had been doing spirals with the curling iron. To maintain it, as it got old I would pin curl it flat to my head with bobby pins and would get this: (note: this was about 10 months into my transition and from about the ear to the nape was all natural)
View attachment 46534


One day I tried a wet set and got the following below.  I have a super skinny headband that I use to push my hair back and then hide it by making a little hump and tousling the curls over it:


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you  It's so cool that you said that because IRL I dress 'simple' but people tell me that my simple look is well put together 


Thanks so much





newbiemom said:


> Mummys girl you have really nice styles. They look *simple* but cute.


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice!!! What did you use for the wetset? Rollers or flexirods?



pmichael52172 said:


> Since I was about 4 months post, I had been doing spirals with the curling iron. To maintain it, as it got old I would pin curl it flat to my head with bobby pins and would get this: (note: this was about 10 months into my transition and from about the ear to the nape was all natural)
> View attachment 46534
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 9, 2009)

Individual braids with extensions:


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice braids


----------



## determined_to_grow (Nov 9, 2009)

Very pretty braids....


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is a bantu knot out, and a twist out (i think), and a rollerset)  Rollersetting then using flexirods have been my staple and I almost a 11 months post.  Sometimes I just hit the roots with the flat iron to get them a little straighter.  When it warms back up, I will put the flat iron away for the summer months because my hair reverts SOOO easy


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 17, 2009)

Taleah2009 said:


> Here is a bantu knot out and a twist out i think




So this is my first pic post... idk how to make the pic bigger.  I am currently almost 11 months post.


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's an updo I did. It's really simple.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 17, 2009)

StephElise said:


> Here's an updo I did. It's really simple.


 pretty! where did you get the headband??


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 17, 2009)

Taleah2009 said:


> pretty! where did you get the headband??


 
They're just two of the ouchless black bands that I put on. I got them from Walmart. You get about six or so in a pack.


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Pretty!!!!


Taleah2009 said:


> Here is a bantu knot out, and a twist out (i think), and a rollerset)  Rollersetting then using flexirods have been my staple and I almost a 11 months post.  Sometimes I just hit the roots with the flat iron to get them a little straighter.  When it warms back up, I will put the flat iron away for the summer months because my hair reverts SOOO easy



I like 


StephElise said:


> Here's an updo I did. It's really simple.


----------



## asubeauty (Nov 19, 2009)

StephElise said:


> My curly ponytail. Made from a loose bantu knot out.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFngzUJA3_8


 

I like this style, and your vid was great.  I subscribed to your channel.

I'm about to cut up some stockings (that I'll probably need next week ) and try this out... 

Oh, and you're very pretty!


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 19, 2009)

asubeauty said:


> I like this style, and your vid was great. I subscribed to your channel.
> 
> *I'm about to cut up some stockings (that I'll probably need next week* ) and try this out...
> 
> Oh, and you're very pretty!


 
 Well please share with us all how it comes out! I hope it looks fab on you!
And thanks....:blush3:


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok this style was inspired by MummysGirl. I have finally mastered to two strand flat twist and now "You Can't Tell Me Nuthin"!!!

Thanks MG!


----------



## LaToya28 (Nov 26, 2009)

These are styles that I have done in the last few weeks at 15 - 17 weeks post. 

Braidout: I used Giovanni Direct leave-in and Giovanni Frizz Be Gone serum, detangled in sections, and cornrowed each section (about 8). I tied my scarf on and let it airdry overnight. 










For this one I used the same products, but only made 4 cornrows.






This is just a simple donut bun with a jelly headband.






Another simple bun with two elastic headbands.


----------



## asubeauty (Nov 26, 2009)

StephElise said:


> My curly ponytail. Made from a loose bantu knot out.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFngzUJA3_8


 


asubeauty said:


> I like this style, and your vid was great. I subscribed to your channel.
> 
> I'm about to cut up some stockings (that I'll probably need next week ) and try this out...
> 
> Oh, and you're very pretty!


 


StephElise said:


> Well please share with us all how it comes out! I hope it looks fab on you!
> And thanks....:blush3:


 
So I tried this style with a flexi rod set because I can never get them to come out right.    I really liked it!  I think that it might be my new transitioning style.  

I wish I had pictures, but I'm in the middle of my surgery clerkship, so I'm working 12 hours a day and I haven't found time for it.    I'll do it over my Christmas vacation, I promise!  

Thanks for the idea!!  It's so easy to do at 5 am (I just tied it up at night and adjusted my stocking in the morning) and I got several compilments on my hair!


----------



## BlaqBella (Nov 26, 2009)

subscribing


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 26, 2009)

asubeauty said:


> So I tried this style with a flexi rod set because I can never get them to come out right.  I really liked it! I think that it might be my new transitioning style.
> 
> I wish I had pictures, but I'm in the middle of my surgery clerkship, so I'm working 12 hours a day and I haven't found time for it.   I'll do it over my Christmas vacation, I promise!
> 
> Thanks for the idea!! It's so easy to do at 5 am (I just tied it up at night and adjusted my stocking in the morning) and I got several compilments on my hair!


 
Oh that's wonderful!! I'm so glad you had SUCCESS!!! Girl I know about them 12 hour days. That's my normal work day. I'll be on the lookout for your pics.


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 26, 2009)

Love it!


StephElise said:


> Ok this style was inspired by MummysGirl. I have finally mastered to two strand flat twist and now "You Can't Tell Me Nuthin"!!!
> 
> Thanks MG!


----------



## LadyA0784 (Nov 30, 2009)

Here's one I'm wearing now:

Flat twists in the front, twists in the back in a side bun


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 30, 2009)

^^Really pretty!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 1, 2009)

Great thread! I'm currently in Senegalese Twists and I love them. I think I'll keep these until Feb then, I'll redo them or try another style. I'll post better pics later. Excuse the goofy grin, I don't like taking pics.


----------



## MummysGirl (Dec 7, 2009)

Another style here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=424402


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 7, 2009)

StephElise said:


> My curly ponytail. Made from a loose bantu knot out.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFngzUJA3_8


 
Great video!  You look like an absolute babydoll! I never thought about the curl activator gel.  I'll definitely be giving that one a try.


----------



## c*c*chic* (Dec 10, 2009)

I am I'm love with this thread!!!


----------



## c*c*chic* (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a question, what are you ladies using to keep ur twist.braid outs from frizzing up during the day, a certain leave in or moisturizer, and what r u using to make ur edges lay down so nicely?


----------



## MummysGirl (Dec 10, 2009)

I make sure I don't play with my hair during the day, the more I touch it, the frizzier it gets. I think the main thing is to have some kind of styling cream/aid (in my case, it's lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol) when putting in the twists/cornrows and detangled (this applies mainly to day 1).

I usually use a headband or scarf to lay my edges down. While I have the twists/cornrows in, I always wear a scarf which helps lay down my new growth. I moisturise my egdes and seal... some ladies use a little gel.

HTH!


c*c*chic* said:


> I have a question, what are you ladies using to keep ur twist.braid outs from frizzing up during the day, a certain leave in or moisturizer, and what r u using to make ur edges lay down so nicely?


----------



## c*c*chic* (Dec 10, 2009)

Tysm!!!!!!


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 10, 2009)

Wonderful thread! Subscribing!


----------



## BlaqBella (Dec 10, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Great thread! I'm currently in Senegalese Twists and I love them. I think I'll keep these until Feb then, I'll redo them or try another style. I'll post better pics later. Excuse the goofy grin, I don't like taking pics.


 


That is not a goofy smile (i'm glad you CAN smile) and your sen. twist are BEAUTIFUL (you make me want twists just like that asap)HHG!


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 16, 2009)

This is one I did this morning. Really easy, two cornrows on the side and the back is pinned up. I love this look because it is easy, classy, and the difference in textures is not all that apparent.


----------



## MummysGirl (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you!!!!
Very nice!!! I just might try it 



beans4reezy said:


> This is one I did this morning. Really easy, two cornrows on the side and the back is pinned up. I love this look because it is easy, classy, and the difference in textures is not all that apparent.


----------



## VelvetRain (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow it's nice to have this for a reference. While I still can I am doing rollersets until I um can't do it anymore. I am really not a braid person so constantly on the hunt for other styles too.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 16, 2009)

Great visual references in this thread! I wish I knew how to braid though.


----------



## Garner (Dec 16, 2009)

This could not have come at a more appropriate time.  Ladies, I am having problems w/ the relaxed ends curling.  My hair takes forever to dry esp the relaxed ends.  Any suggestions???  I would love to do a braidout w/ curls or a rollerset.


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 17, 2009)

I was trying to do Reecie's double bun, but it was not working out because my hair is so short. So I ended up putting the top in a bun and then just pinning the back up around the bun.


----------



## LoveCraze (Dec 20, 2009)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Great visual references in this thread! I wish I knew how to braid though.


 
Well as an alternative to braiding, you can always do two strand flat twist. They look just as good as braids to me.



Garner said:


> This could not have come at a more appropriate time. Ladies, I am having problems w/ the relaxed ends curling. My hair takes forever to dry esp the relaxed ends. Any suggestions??? I would love to do a braidout w/ curls or a rollerset.


 
If you're not interested in the time it takes to air dry your hair, you can sit under a hooded dryer for a few minutes. I personally blow dry my hair usually on cool/warm heat (prefer cool even though it takes a little longer) and on high flow. But I typically just hit the roots and the over flow of air will catch the relaxed ends. My styling normally calls for hair to be slightly damp anyway so I don't worry too much if my relaxed ends are not completely dry. Give blowdrying a try but also use just a little heat protectant when you do.


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 21, 2009)

Another one I concocted today. I am scared of banana clips, but I like the look. I did a rollerset and pinned my hair up the way it would look if I had an actual clip in my hair:


----------



## MummysGirl (Dec 21, 2009)

^^
Really pretty!!!!! I might try something similar for my next curly style (braidout/twistout/bantu knot out).

Thank you


----------



## LoveCraze (Dec 21, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Another one I concocted today. I am scared of banana clips, but I like the look. I did a rollerset and pinned my hair up the way it would look if I had an actual clip in my hair:


 

I like that Beans. It's really pretty!


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 4, 2010)

I did this style with purple and gray flexirods. I used Giovanni Direct leave-in and Hairveda whipped gelly to lay down my edges with a scarf. I'm 23 weeks post.


----------



## lovenharmony (Jan 4, 2010)

Can't go wrong with bunning!  I do smooth buns and braid out buns.


----------



## lovenharmony (Jan 4, 2010)

LaToya28 said:


> I did this style with purple and gray flexirods. I used Giovanni Direct leave-in and Hairveda whipped gelly to lay down my edges with a scarf. I'm 23 weeks post.


 
That is soooo cute! To bad I'm too lazy to do it on a regular  I have a wedding to go in June, so I may try this style! Great thread


----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 4, 2010)

I know this post is useless without pics....but:

My favorite transition style has been the "Rollerset Puff".

1.  While my hair is dry, I first part my down the middle and section into 4 parts on each side.  (I use this as an opportunity to finger detangle or detangle with wide tooth comb).  I braid each section for a total of 8 braids.
2. Next, I wash with Design Essentials Moisture Shampoo and DC with DE Stimulations or Express Conditioner under my steamer for 30 minutes while in braids. 
3.  I let my hair cool down and rinse with cool water, dry with T-shirt.  I unbraid one section at a time and apply leave in (Darcy Botanicals Transition Creme) to each section and comb thru first with wide tooth comb, then with a finer toothed comb.  I also use Design Essentials Thermal Spray on each section.
4.  I then put a ponytail holder on each of the 8 sections and put about 4 small magnetic yellow rollers on each ponytail.  
5.  I sit under the dryer for about 25 minutes and let my hair airdry for the rest of the night.
6.  In the morning, I reapply Darcy's Transition Creme or Qhemets AOHC to each section and finger comb the curls.  I brush edges down with aloe vera gel (Fruit of the Earth).
7.  I take an ouchless elastic headband and smooth it back on my head and position it into my curly puff.
8.  At night and every morning, I always finger detangle each section and I also sleep in a satin bonnet.

I will post pics next week...my hair is still swinging and blinging from my press!


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 4, 2010)

StephElise said:


> My curly ponytail. Made from a loose bantu knot out.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFngzUJA3_8



I had no idea you had a youtube
Subscribed!


----------



## MummysGirl (Jan 4, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!


LaToya28 said:


>


----------



## LoveCraze (Jan 5, 2010)

LaToya28 said:


> I did this style with purple and gray flexirods. I used Giovanni Direct leave-in and Hairveda whipped gelly to lay down my edges with a scarf. I'm 23 weeks post.


  This is really cute.


----------



## LoveCraze (Jan 5, 2010)

Ekaette said:


> I had no idea you had a youtube
> Subscribed!


 
Thanks Ekaette. Yes I saw that you subbed. Thank you.


----------



## LoveCraze (Jan 20, 2010)

My two strand flat twist with bantu knot out in the back.


----------



## Shaley (Jan 21, 2010)

StephElise said:


> My two strand flat twist with bantu knot out in the back.



Too Cute! What products & techniques did you use to achieve this?


----------



## MummysGirl (Jan 21, 2010)

Her youtube vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaD9MvonpR0



Shaley said:


> Too Cute! What products & techniques did you use to achieve this?


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 21, 2010)

StephElise said:


> My two strand flat twist with bantu knot out in the back.


 
Very nice! You really do bear a striking resemblance to Vivica Fox.


----------



## janeemat (Jan 21, 2010)

LaToya28 said:


> I did this style with purple and gray flexirods. I used Giovanni Direct leave-in and Hairveda whipped gelly to lay down my edges with a scarf. I'm 23 weeks post.


 
This is very nice.  I love rod sets, but it's sooo much work.


----------



## Hair_Goddess (Jan 21, 2010)

Subscribing!


----------



## LoveCraze (Jan 22, 2010)

Shaley said:


> Too Cute! What products & techniques did you use to achieve this?


 

Shaley, I have a video on this style. It's a two part vid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaD9MvonpR0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSNbe_73rYY&feature=related

Thanks.)

ETA: Oh I see MG already answered this question. LOL Thanks girl!


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 22, 2010)

janeemat said:


> This is very nice. I love rod sets, but it's sooo much work.


 
Thanks! It was actually very easy. After washing, just tie a scarf around the front and roll the back on flexirods...takes less than 20 minutes to do!


----------



## Shaley (Jan 22, 2010)

MummysGirl said:


> Her youtube vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaD9MvonpR0





StephElise said:


> Shaley, I have a video on this style. It's a two part vid.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaD9MvonpR0
> 
> ...



Thanks!!....


----------



## Nouvelle (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello! I was wondering, how many bantu knots did you put in?






andromeda said:


> Bantu knotted twist out
> End result:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nouvelle (Mar 9, 2010)

lovenharmony said:


> Can't go wrong with bunning!  I do smooth buns and braid out buns.


 

Hello! Regarding smooth bunning, what products do you use and how long does the style last? My older sister is transitioning and she's looking for another style besides braids.

Thanks!


----------



## miss_cheveious (Mar 9, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> *Gotta love twistouts!
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love your twistouts and was wondering what steps u take to achieve that look. 
TIA


----------



## pookaloo83 (Mar 9, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Hair_Goddess (Mar 9, 2010)

I love Barbie83 and MummysGirl's twist outs! And these are much healthier for your hair than roller setting or curling with a curling iron. Please ladies share your reggies so we can try to obtain similar results.


----------



## HarySituation (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm gonna bring this one back from the thread grave yard


----------



## nomadpixi (Sep 14, 2010)

same! Bump


----------



## KurlyNinja (Sep 14, 2010)

Flexihawk. Great Easy style for transitioners.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jan 26, 2011)

I totally forgot about this thread!


----------



## brnz271 (Jan 26, 2011)

I just started a protective styling series on my YT channel and while I am not transitioning, I don't see why those transitioning can't do these styles too. They will mostly be buns and updos, but the good thing about them is that I usually can wear them for a full week or so. Which is great especially when you don't want to keep hair manipulation low. I've only done one video so far (YouTube - How to Basic Ponytail Twist Hair Bun Tutorial) but more hair videos will be coming up because I'm on a protective style challenge for the entire year. My YT link is in my siggy.


----------



## chelseatiara (Sep 9, 2011)

BUMPING!!!


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Sep 9, 2011)

hmmm Subbing.

I have weave for now. Leaving it in until the end of October/beginning of November.


----------



## futureapl (Jun 25, 2016)

Bump...I have been transitioning since December. My hair has been looking a hot mess lately.


----------

